# Help with dx code-I need a code for



## grandmacora (May 13, 2009)

I need a code for a painful subcutaneous tissue lesion, right distal tibia.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## heatherwinters (May 13, 2009)

*Subcutaneous Lesion*

Have you looked at 782.2   Localized superficial swelling and  729.5   Limb pain.  Check the documentation and with doctor to see if they would be appropriate.


----------



## lring (May 13, 2009)

*lesion*

I would use 239.2 neoplasm, connective tissue, leg, unspec. (you get the same code if you go with skin, leg, unspec.) I followed the Neoplasm table for subcutaneous tissue lesion.  

If they take it off you might get a more definity diagnosis.  

The fact that it's painful is just a sign/symptom and would not need to be coded separate. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## grandmacora (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rajalakshmir (May 18, 2009)

hi its only  a skin lesion so i will code it as 709.9 and 729.5


----------



## mitchellde (May 19, 2009)

lring said:


> I would use 239.2 neoplasm, connective tissue, leg, unspec. (you get the same code if you go with skin, leg, unspec.) I followed the Neoplasm table for subcutaneous tissue lesion.
> 
> If they take it off you might get a more definity diagnosis.
> 
> ...


No do not code as a neoplasm unspecified as the physician does not give this diagnosis and there is no workup performed yet to elicit this diagnosis.  You would use Neoplasm unspecified to indicate the physicians diagnosis of tumor.  I agree with 709.9 or 729.5 as that fits what is known after examination with no diagnostic workup.


----------



## Joe_coder07 (May 24, 2009)

i would code this as 709.9 and 729.5

Joseph Amalraj Antonisamy CPC-H


----------

